# Southport car meet



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Went to our first meet at Southport today and what a chilly one it was but a great turnout and some nice cars turn up. So here are just a few for you guys :lol::lol:



Mrs C looking cold


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

If i had known i would of popped over, how often is this one chongo?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hadn't realised this is where the meet takes place, often walk the dog down that way. Good numbers by the looks of?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

chongo said:


> Mrs C looking cold


I reckon Mrs C is just trying to fit in in Mersyside - checking if any of the cars have got the keys in 

:wave:

Nice pics!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Someone obviously likes Mercs, some dodgy one keeps cropping up in the pics...









All joking aside, some nice pics there and for me personally, that black RX8 looked spot on with those gold alloys.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Would you be surprised if I said I liked the Hondas!?

The _*ONLY*_ place for that Corvette to be was under the tunnel - bet that turned head on a throttle blip!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Loving those pics, Chongo. The little Hondas are beautiful. However, I'm really liking that impreza with the arch extensions. 

The AMG is looking stunning as always chum. 👍 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Your liking your car meets ATM. The only bloody thing I've seen all weekend is snow.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

wish wash said:


> Your liking your car meets ATM. The only bloody thing I've seen all weekend is Chongo's car meet pictures!.


^^^ fixed that for ya! :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

tightlines said:


> If i had known i would of popped over, how often is this one chongo?


This today was the first one of the year and after that it's every month onwards till I think around about November or December but not really to sure:thumb:

So from march onwards hopefully we will be going to 2 meets a month and shows in between :thumb: just great to meet different folks and see some great cars.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Will try and get to one and put a face to the name


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Looked a good day out Mick, some nice motors there including yours of course


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice turn out,nice cars thanks for sharing.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

terrific photos and some great cars there Chongo :thumb: I am just loving that red Honda Civic with the gold wheels :thumb:


----------

